# 68 Mustang



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

*I finally found one like the real one I used to have...*


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Nice! I always liked the fastback 'stangs.


----------



## alex1485 (Feb 13, 2009)

Gt390?


----------



## z06 (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm not a Ford guy, but I always liked the Mustangs and that is one sweet model!


----------



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

alex1485 said:


> Gt390?


* Yeah, it was a GT 390... A huge gas hog... I really hated it when the gas gauge quit working for awhile... I did alot of walking until I got smart enough to carry a can of gas in the trunk... Then I got even smarter and fixed the gas gauge !!! *


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

Wow thats awesome! I love the color actually. I'm about ready to build the Bullitt! Same model.


----------

